# Maggie: 1995 - July 15, 2009



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.  I recently went through this with my Quincy in June. Know that she is happy and waiting for you at the bridge. Hugs!

Susan


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It seems like we never have enough time with our precious goldens. Your Maggie was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

God speed sweet Maggie. You know how much you were loved.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounded like a very sweet girl - she knows how much you love her. I had to send my boy Tuck to the bridge in Jan. he was my heartdog. They are both at the bridge running pain free - swimming - and having a good time until we are reunited with them again. Run hard - sleep soft sweet Maggie.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have walked in your shoes and know the saddness you feel. Thank you for sharing your sweet girl's story with us.

Godspeed sweet angel Maggie..............


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a loving tribute.....clearly Maggie was a well-loved dog....run free Maggie


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Saying good-bye to a beloved golden friend is soooooo hard. Thank you for sharing your lovely tribute to Maggie with us.

Godspeed and run free, sweet Maggie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, you poor thing! That is a wonderfully written post to a much loved dog. My condolences to you!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute you have written to _The Best Dog in the World_. Aren't they all? I know Maggie hated leaving you, but she's waiting with Sassy. You have my heart-felt condolences. I am so sorry.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love
The reunion is guaranteed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You are in my prayers and thoughts.
I also know how hard it is, I will miss my Golden Boy forever!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Your tribute to Maggie was very touching. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read of your loss of Maggie. Letting our lovely dogs go is the hardest part of being their person. But when it is time, it is our final kindness in this world that we can offer.

RIP sweet Maggie, and run softly at the bridge free of pain and forever young.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure there's a refrigerator opening up for Maggie as we speak. Sleep tight sweet one.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but Maggie is pain free now and waiting for when you can be reunited with her. She is a beautiful girl, and I'm sure is at peace now. You did her a great service, and I found your words incredibly moving, spoken from the heart. Thank you so much for sharing her story with us... I feel honoured!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading about her is absolutely beautiful, what wonderful descriptions you wrote - your post brought tears to my eyes. When my sweet Heinz 57 girl, "Sweetie" went to the bridge in 2006 we went through a similar situation with the arthritis getting so bad. I respect you so much for listening to sweet Maggie, and letting her go when she told you she was ready.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl! I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Maggie the ultimate gift and she is running at the bridge free of pain.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Maggie, she is a beautiful girl. You have wonderful memories of her, and they will always remain with you. I am sure Maggie will be making new friends now

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Maggie


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maggie. Your tribute was beautiful and brought tears to my eyes. You sure had many great memories and are very lucky to have spent so many wonderful years with her!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a little sweetheart. Please know that you are in my thoughts. Rest in peace sweet Maggie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss. You've assumed her pain so that she doesn't have to.... the ultimate act of love. Big hugs to you, and godspeed sweet Maggie.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt sympathy on the loss of your beloved Maggie. You and she had 13 wonderful years together (barring the counter surfing), but it's never enough time. Your angel girl has found my angel Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, and he's sharing all the goodies with her. May your sweet memories help you through this time of grief.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you and your family


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Maggie was a beautiful girl, my condolences on your loss.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maggie.
She was a beautiful girl and I am sure you miss her dearly.
A good friend said to me when I had to send my boy Ryder to the bridge that we were really lucky to have had him, but knowing us and knowing how much we loved him, he was very lucky to have had us too.
Maggie I'm sure knew what a lucky girl she was.
Take care and hold tight to your memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyMaggieGirl*

MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry about your Maggie, but I am sure you did the right thing for Maggie, and if she could THANK you, she would.
You will see her at the Bridge.
You showed HOW MUCH you LOVE HER!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful and much loved girl.

Run free sweet Maggie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I identify with every single thing you will miss about your dear girl. I have said goodbye to three wonderful goldens I loved. It is the hardest thing to do. I miss them so much. Your Maggie was so beautiful.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Godspeed sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say goodbye, even when we know it is the right thing for them . . .


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

iI am so sorry you lst your beautiful, loving girl. I know all to well what a hard---but correct--decision it was for you to make. To many of us here have had to make it, some of us more than once.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, Maggie. I know how much it hurts to send them to the bridge. I know that my Golda will look out for her and love her until you are reunited. Godspeed sweet Maggie.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful tribute to your sweet Maggie! I am so sorry for your loss.. My condolences to you..


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Maggie she was a very sweet girl and you did her proud and like the others on the site i know how hard it is to make that decision.
Play pain free at the bridge Maggie.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your girl. I think most of us here know exactly how you feel and reading your post brings it all back.... not that it's ever far away! 
Maggie was obviously a very loved girl and I think the word *proud *is a marvellous description for the way you felt about her. I never really thought of it before but it sums up the way we feel about them and how I remember my meg....with pride!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Maggie passing, it always warms the heart to see how loved our Goldens are, and she was loved very much. I hope your loss eases some with the happy memories you shared with her.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Maggie is running through green fields with our beloved Jasmine and all the other sweet goldies that waited for her on the other side of the bridge. Thoughts are with you as you go through this, the toughest part of being a friend to these beautiful creatures. Best wishes...
 Dave K.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She was beautiful...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your very kind, loving and healing words.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a sweet old soul.

Our sympathies to you and your family.

SJ


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

It is so wonderful to love, and to be loved.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry Maggie has gone to the bridge. They become such a big part of or lives, with their unconditional love, nothing is sweeter. Thinking of you at this sad time. RIP Sweet Maggie.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Maggie. My Maggie joined her at Rainbow Bridge on July 20. She would have been 14 y.o. on Aug. 2. They are both young again and chasing the wind.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was away when you first posted this and missed it. I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Maggie. Knowing our friends lived a long full life still does not temper the pain of their loss. I hope you've found some comfort over this last month... and your memories have brought a smile through the tears.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I jsut found this thread too. I am so sorry for both your losses of dear sweet maggies. It is never long enough, but they sure bring a special love to our lives both while we have them and in their memories after.
I hope your memories bring you peace.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She was so beautiful...I am so sorry for your loss, my heart breaks for you...


----------



## Brody (Aug 15, 2009)

rest in peace sweet maggie. THese dogs steal your hearts. My 11 year old golden died of cancer a few years ago...so very painful. We adopted another golden after that. These dogs are angels in doggie suits.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Two years ago today, _The Best Dog in the World_ was set free of her pain and made her journey to the Bridge.

Early on she sent me a few signs that she made it safely but one of the most significant signs was the day I was headed out to pick up my girl Flirty, just a few months after Maggie left. There in the sky was the biggest, most beautiful rainbow and I knew it was Maggie saying "go get that new girl, I'm ok!"

I will always remember all of the support of the Forum friends and all of the wonderful advice from those posting in the seniors section. I know that gave Maggie some relief from the arthritis. Thank you everyone!!

Hug your furkids today, it's a great day!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are tough and they always seem to come around so quickly. I hope that your happy memories of your special girl get you through, and am sure that she is watching over you all from the bridge

Run Free Maggie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Rest in peace sweet Girl. 

I am sure that Smooch and Snobear have greeted you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary. My Sam passed in 2007 and it still feels like yesterday. 

The Bridge is populated by all the best dogs in the world. I look forward to meeting them all one day.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss, Maggie was a beautiful golden girl,now pain free and watching
over you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Hugs to you on this sad anniversary. My Sam passed in 2007 and it still feels like yesterday.
> 
> The Bridge is populated by all the best dogs in the world. I look forward to meeting them all one day.



So true Paula. It will be a grand reunion when we get there!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hugs on this 2nd anniversary. I'm coming up on my Maggie's 2nd anniversary (7/20). I'm sure our girls are running free, young and healthy at the Bridge.


----------

